# '01 Nissan Xterra 4x4



## IMissPlowing

I just registered yesterday and think this is great website. I was wondering if anyone knows if I can put a snowplow on Nissan Xterra 6cyl. 4x4 SUV? I was looking at either a SnoWay or Western Suburbanite plow. If so, do I have to make any modifications to the vehicle? I plan on using the plow for doing driveways, personal and maybe a couple of accounts.


----------



## corey1977

*01 nissan xterra 4x4*

yes you can put a plow on your nissan suv its on the same body as the nissan trucks


----------



## itsgottobegreen

The surbanite is a great homeowner plow. I would personally stay away from snoway plows at all cost. Another good on to look at is a Blizzard 680LT which is a little more of a commerical plow than a western surbanite.


----------



## IMissPlowing

I was told by several people after I started inquiring about the Western Suburbanite that it will not fit on my '01 Nissan. There is no mount made for this year vehicle.


----------



## IMissPlowing

itsgottobegreen;347392 said:


> The surbanite is a great homeowner plow. I would personally stay away from snoway plows at all cost. Another good on to look at is a Blizzard 680LT which is a little more of a commerical plow than a western surbanite.


What's wrong with the SnoWay???


----------



## basher

IMissPlowing;347681 said:


> What's wrong with the SnoWay???


Nothing and everything is wrong with every plow on the market. It needs to be properly matched for the vehicle and local support should be available. I and 100's of my customers like Snoway.

Go to the snoway forum. Look at the things people who have experience with snoway have to say. 
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55

Then go to the snoway web site,
http://www.snoway.com/

read all the responses you get to your questions

Then go buy the plow that you like and can get support for locally and is weight and structure matched to your vehicle.


----------



## toby4492

IMissPlowing;347681 said:


> What's wrong with the SnoWay???


Basher is correct in his statement. I think the better question here is what's wrong with itsgottobegreen and his negativity about Sno-Way? 

Quality products and good dealer support are what should way heavily into everyone's decision when buying a piece of snow and ice removal equipment. For the type of plowing you would be doing with your SUV we can provide the quality product backed by the industry's leading warranty. wesport

As mentioned you can learn more about our snowplows at http://www.snoway.com. Thank you for your interest in our products.


----------



## CURLERIC

hi,
I have that veh. and looked for applications aprrox. 18 months ago and could not find any.
rich


----------



## Seamus

I have a 95 Nissan D21 KC 4x4 with a Sno-Way MT 6' 8" and it has served me well, even though I have yet to use it this season.If there is a Sno-Way model for your X you should consider it. Good luck!
Seamus


----------



## IMissPlowing

What is the average cost for the SnoWay 22 Series?


----------



## KLEAGLE

*01 Xterra Plow.*

I just put a Snow-Way plow on my 2000 xterra. It Is actually built on a frontier truck frame. Was a direct fit, no alterations required. If I am correct, the 01, 02 , and 03 are also built on the same frame. I do not think they changed frame design until 04. The Subframe and nose piece for the 01 are the same part numbers as the one's I put on my 2000. The only thing you would have to check is the number etched in the headlight's for the harness. Mine was HB-1. Think the 01 went to the HB-5 ,but not sure. Snow-way dealer should be able to help you with that. Other than that, crank up the torsion bar's all the way, counting the number of turn's on eash side and record it somewhere so you can return them to factory at the end of plow season, 350 or so lbs of rear ballast to even thing's out, and work's great.


----------

